# xer273hr cam



## biffman (Jul 1, 2009)

Can anyone tell what this cam is like before i order it. I know i need a converter for it and headers but i am looking for a nice choppy sound with some extra performance. The cam is Comp 224/230 .581/.588 114 lsa. Does anyone have this cam and by the way the car is a 2006 gto with an a4, not looking to race it but i diffidently want to be noticed when idling in town but performance to back it up, what do you all think. Your opinions would be appreciated.:cheers


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

biffman said:


> Can anyone tell what this cam is like before i order it. I know i need a converter for it and headers but i am looking for a nice choppy sound with some extra performance. The cam is Comp 224/230 .581/.588 114 lsa. Does anyone have this cam and by the way the car is a 2006 gto with an a4, not looking to race it but i diffidently want to be noticed when idling in town but performance to back it up, what do you all think. Your opinions would be appreciated.:cheers


That should be a pretty good cam altho you won't get as noticed with that 114 lsa. Mine is a 228/232 .612/.600 111 lsa. The real thing about my Street Sweeper HT is that it's a kick butt cam with lots of torque that gets this fairly heavy car moving. The key to ANY cam tho is the tune. Not a lot of people tune cammed cars well and have all kinds of issues with cold running, low RPM bucking and other things. I tune mine myself and idle it at 825 RPM. It actually idles very smoothly. A lot of tuners will idle a cammed car at 1,000 RPM and even higher to cover a poor tune.


----------

